# Updating HU_NBT... / Activate BMW Online and Internet via Tool32



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been trying to analyse the pros and cons of trying to flash my NBT unit with the latest firmware in order to get the latest functions, which include voice commands on my native language, but after following the instructions, kindly provided by shawn, I started analysing the TAL file and it got me worried.

In order to update the NBT, assuming that the prerequisites aren't something that you can ignore, only FEM_GW had no prerequisites (which is normal) but in order to solve the prerequisites for HU_NBT would also have to install EKPM2, FEM_BODY, CSM, REM, KOMBI, EPS, and DME, leaving out only DSC and IHKA.

Sounds like a lot of stuff at once, since I've never done this kind of procedure.
At first glance I'd say that I would need to upgrade everything to avoid problems!

Any advice from the experts?
What kind of problems am I looking at if I proceed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DocNuas said:


> I've been trying to analyse the pros and cons of trying to flash my NBT unit with the latest firmware in order to get the latest functions, which include voice commands on my native language, but after following the instructions, kindly provided by shawn, I started analysing the TAL file and it got me worried.
> 
> In order to update the NBT, assuming that the prerequisites aren't something that you can ignore, only FEM_GW had no prerequisites (which is normal) but in order to solve the prerequisites for HU_NBT would also have to install EKPM2, FEM_BODY, CSM, REM, KOMBI, EPS, and DME, leaving out only DSC and IHKA.
> 
> ...


On the TAL, you make checkbox only on HU_NBT line, which means you flash only NBT.

The prerequisites will not also be flashed.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

*Updating HU_NBT... Yay or nay?*

Oh!
That's a relief! That makes the flashing process a bit more dummy proof!

And what about post flashing errors?
What can I expect and how can I solve?
I have professional navigation, is there any risk that that might stop working?

Thanks shawn!


EDIT: Wait! I was sleeping when I read the post! Did you mean "will also be flashed" or "will not be flashed"?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DocNuas said:


> Oh!
> That's a relief! That makes the flashing process a bit more dummy proof!
> 
> And what about post flashing errors?
> ...


Flashing is inherently risky, but it's usually pass / fail, so if it succeeds, there shouldn't be any post processing errors or navigation problems.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

So! Flashing done with a few hiccups along the way...
After the NBT was flashed I got this error


```
MSM update finished. [C216]
VCM Update: Write FA to VCM. [C188]
VCM Update: Write FP to VCM. [C190]
VCM Update: Write integration levels to VCM. [C186]
VCM Update: Read current SVT. [C191]
VCM Update: Check current SVT with TAL. [C192]
VCM Update: Write target SVT. [C193]
MCDDiagService<id=340634, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.vcm.MCD3_DownloadToVCM, service=RD_GEN - RequestDownload Generic, description=error: negative response : conditionsNotCorrect, link=VCM_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=202636, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.vcm.MCD3_DownloadToVCM, service=RC_PAD - RoutineControl Processing Application Data, description=error: negative response : requestSequenceError, link=VCM_ETHERNET>
[Exception - VCM - 10] job failed with negative response error: 
 code: service returned global negative response
 description: Service RC_PAD returned a negative response with response code requestSequenceError; ECU: VCM_ETHERNET
 severity: ERROR

VCM Update: finished with error. [C196]
Error in VCM Update:
SVT could not be written. [C065]
job failed with negative response error: 
 code: service returned global negative response
 description: Service RC_PAD returned a negative response with response code requestSequenceError; ECU: VCM_ETHERNET
 severity: ERROR
 [433]
```
After restating the car, everything was working with no errors, though. I don't know if this is something I should be worried or not, and if so what should I do?

The flashing also updated the bluetooth, which was good, but now I can't get an older phone that I had to connect. The iPhone still works great, so no worries!


Two things that now aren't working are:

- the WLAN (Now it doesn't activate and I noticed that there is no longer an SSID, no network name. Not sure how to set it again)

- Despite "flipping all the switches" editing the FDL I can't get BMW Live to appear, nor Internet. Also the Telematic Call option is gone from the BMW Services section and updating the services apparently does nothing.

But the good news are that the new features are there and voice commands work great... Despite getting into a fight with the GPS lady inside my car as she would keep entering random addresses into the navigation disregarding what I was telling her... 
... That BI#%CH!!!


But joking aside! What should I do about the error that I got and how to get Internet and WLAN working again?Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the Error code. Under E-Sys => Options => Settings, I disable both Update VCM and Update MSM after TAL Execution, so this does not occur.

I can't help on Internet and WLAN as I don't have NBT,


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks!
That's a relief!


I'm still trying to understand why FDL coding the options to activate the internet/live menus don't work anymore... That and the update services also seem to have no effect.

Could VO coding the NBT_HU work any different than FDL coding?
I'm affraid that this might disable something else like navigation!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DocNuas said:


> Thanks!
> That's a relief!
> 
> 
> ...


What Option Codes are you using?


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, so far I'm trying to use the options I had working before the update:
3000 HMI, 98 > CONNECTED_DRIVE > aktiv = 01
3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 96 > DUN_PROFILE > aktiv = 01
3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 96 > PAN_PROFILE > aktiv = 01
3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 96 > BT_MODUL_ON_OFF > aktiv = 01
3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 96 > ONLINE_BROWSER > nur_bmw_internet_aktiv = 02
3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 96 > ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE > aktiv = 01
3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 96 > DATACOMM_CSIM > aktiv = 01

But no mater what I change this is always the result now:


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

But regarding VO option codes I haven't touched that part yet. No 614 nor 616! What I do have is 615,6AA,6NF,6NK,6NR


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DocNuas said:


> But regarding VO option codes I haven't touched that part yet. No 614 nor 616! What I do have is 615,6AA,6NF,6NK,6NR


Ok. I was asking because if you were VO Coding instead of FDL Coding, on these new NBT's, Internet is now 6AR instead of 614.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh! Thanks! Didn't know that!
But do you think VO code will change anything?
I'm affraid to do it because I don't want to loose nav pro since I don't have FSC codes to activate anything...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DocNuas said:


> Oh! Thanks! Didn't know that!
> But do you think VO code change anything?
> I'm affraid to do it because I don't want to loose nav pro since I don't have FSC codes to activate anything...


Well, VO Coding will make every needed FDL Code Change for you automatically, whereas with you manually FDL Coding things, you may be missing some that are needed.

So how do you have Nav Activated now? Activation Module? Script Activation?


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

It was factory activated!
It came with the whole pack!

... Well I did have to wait a couple of days before I could pick it up at the dealer because they were waiting on the codes...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DocNuas said:


> It was factory activated!
> It came with the whole pack!


Then why did you write you have no FSC Codes?

In any event, you can VO Code your NBT with no problem.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

It's just that I don't want to screw anything up! As I read about some people worrying about it, I made their worries my own!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DocNuas said:


> It's just that I don't want to screw anything up! As I read about some people worrying about it, I made their worries my own!


FSC Codes are not an issue at all with VO Coding.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll give it a try and report back then


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

*Updating HU_NBT... Yay or nay?*

No news!
Just tried VO coding and it's still the same!


We'll see...

- What... Is you favourite color?
- Blue... No YELLOOOOOOoooooo.....


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

How did you get bmw services to show up?


----------



## cakinci (Nov 29, 2013)

vithy said:


> DocNuas, did your NBT come Factory installed or did you Retrofit it?
> 
> If it's Factory, the following FDL coding should work. If not try this.
> 
> ...


I confirm that this is worked for me!. It seems key is writing NBT's Donor VIN to car.
My NBT came from Germany and BMW showed firstly Germany version of BMW LIVE.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmmm!
Cool! Congratz!
Is your car also an F20? 
If so, could you PM me the VIN you used?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## cakinci (Nov 29, 2013)

DocNuas said:


> Hmmm!
> Cool! Congratz!
> Is your car also an F20?
> If so, could you PM me the VIN you used?
> ...


No my Car is F30, NBT built date : 09.2013 (I-step : 11-13-502)


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey guys! Could you check something for me?
Vithy or cakinci or anyone who has BMW Live working on a NBT unit...

What is the value that you have on the entry:

CONFIG_INDEX 

I'm unable to code right now, but I think that that's the exact name!



- What... Is you favourite color?
- Blue... No YELLOOOOOOoooooo.....


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

CONFIG_INDEX is set to config_table_2


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

vithy said:


> DocNuas, did your NBT come Factory installed or did you Retrofit it?
> 
> Now, If you have a Retrofitted NBT. You have to do an additional Change.
> 
> ...


How do your find out your donor VIN?? I am using the same VIN as my car after retrofitted with NBT...

Do you use tool32 with 00swtkwp.prg to check? I tried but returned error.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

DocNuas said:


> The TELEMATIC_ECU, BLUETOOTH_SAP_SUPPORT and DATACOMM_SIM were all nicht_aktiv
> 
> The car's build date was 0313 and I've been banging my head on the wall with this since I updated the NBT unit!


My car build date also 0313 and having the exact same problem after the upgrade. Did you retrofit your NBT (if yes, from bxmxxretrofit) or factory fitted?

I am thinking to downgrade my NBT if really nothing worked and this is affecting my traffic display (TMC) in navigation as well.... so frustrating now


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> How do your find out your donor VIN?? I am using the same VIN as my car after retrofitted with NBT...
> 
> Do you use tool32 with 00swtkwp.prg to check? I tried but returned error.


So in your case, your retrofitted NBT has the same VIN as your car, so you must have paid a premium for and are using OEM FSC Enabling Codes for activation, so why would you ever need to know the Donor VIN?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes I have paid for the same VIN because this is the only way the car dealer will provide warranty for my car... no choice.

I actually don't know how they actually able to get the OEM FSC?? is this meaning that my car is registered with 609 with bmw now? if so I should be able to register the services without the need to change to some fake vin right? 

Maybe I will put in all the original option codes and only add in 609 of course minus 606 and try the update again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I think they can order the OEM FSC Codes for any VIN; however, I am almost positive BMW will not update your official Vehicle Order due to an FSC Code order. So, your official FA would not suddenly have 609 added to it if it didn't already have it.

And if you are trying to get Internet / BMW Live services, 609 has nothing to do with it. You need a VIN with 614 / 6AL, which yours surely does not have.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think they can order the OEM FSC Codes for any VIN; however, I am almost positive BMW will not update your official Vehicle Order due to an FSC Code order. So, your official FA would not suddenly have 609 added to it if it didn't already have it.
> 
> And if you are trying to get Internet / BMW Live services, 609 has nothing to do with it. You need a VIN with 614 / 6AL, which yours surely does not have.


Hi Shawn,

Do you have any idea other than using the "WriteDataByIdentifierVIN" and change the FA VIN methods to write in a fake VIN with 614/6AL?

Any relation if the fake VIN must be in the same region where I reside? I am in SG. Can I downgrade my firmware back to the original level just for HU-NBT?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, not for NBT other than flashing the Head Unit. But, based on your F30post.com post, your NBT Head Unit VIN is changing. I am at a loss why your FSC Codes do not change to "Cancelled" status though when you do this.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Do you think I can downgrade my NBT firmware back to the original state?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

vithy said:


> Now, If you have a Retrofitted NBT. You have to do an additional Change.
> 
> Edit your FA, add 609, 6AK, 6NS, 6NR and 616. Remove 615, 6AA, 6NF and 6NK.
> Change Build Date to 07/13 or 11/13 (Both Worked)
> ...


I have TAL calculation error when I VO code using fake VIN. Can I check whether your NBT can be coded with different VIN? And which version of eSys you are using? I am using 3.24.2 and having the TAL issue. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you think I can downgrade my NBT firmware back to the original state?


You should be able to flash NBT with older PSdZData version to downgrade it, although I don't understand what that gets you.



sbc55 said:


> I have TAL calculation error when I VO code using fake VIN. Can I check whether your NBT can be coded with different VIN? And which version of eSys you are using? I am using 3.24.2 and having the TAL issue. Thanks.


E-Sys version makes no difference.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

I wanted to downgrade it so that I can restore my bmw online and internet features. You think even I downgrade, those features will still be missing?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know. Have they ever worked since NBT retrofit? What did you do to cause them to quit working?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

BMW online was working after the retrofit and after the latest Bluetooth update, internet was working as well. 

After I flashed the whole car to 52.1, nothing is working now... even the traffic info is not showing traffic flows. I thought may be I can restore back everything after downgrade back to 47.4 or maybe at least same level as my car 49.1.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think there is any issue with 52.1. The functions are available and working in other cars. If i had to guess, the VO you used for flashing NBT did not contain the correct option codes per its build date.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't think there is any issue with 52.1. The functions are available and working in other cars. If i had to guess, the VO you used for flashing NBT did not contain the correct option codes per its build date.


I am using 609,616,6AB,6AK,6NR,6NS and build date 11/13 for VO coding... and I have changed

online_browser = both aktiv
online_browser_live = aktiv
datacomm_csim = not aktiv

Dun and Pan profile were aktiv by default.

One more strange thing is my bluetooth can't pair with iphone5 or iphone 3GS now but can pair with Samsung Note3..


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

DocNuas said:


> Ok!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


Hi DocNuas,

Any luck to enable BMW Online/Live? Or are you planning to downgrade the NBT? I am planning to downgrade NBT to 50.4 and see whether I can get BMW online to work. With 50.4 I think I should still get some new features such as Siri integration.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

sbc55 said:


> Hi DocNuas,
> 
> Any luck to enable BMW Online/Live? Or are you planning to downgrade the NBT? I am planning to downgrade NBT to 50.4 and see whether I can get BMW online to work. With 50.4 I think I should still get some new features such as Siri integration.


Still no progress! However I don't plan on downgrading the firmware! The added features of BMW Online and Internet, although convenient, are not worth the downgrade. Internet is "faulty" regarding java and flash... This is a no no! Add to that the fact that it cannot be used while driving and it's rendered useless. BMW Online is great, but let's think about it for a minute... Chances are you are planing on using your mobile phone to access it, so with that in mind...

Weather: Might as well just use you phone app... It's quicker!

Maps/Search/Streetview: This is the best feature on it. Using the search to find places and setting the navigation destination directly is great, but wait... You can do the same on your phone, typing is a hell of a lot quicker, and then get the GPS address from the phone app and enter it on the iDrive selecting the option "GPS coordinates".

Streetview: While being cool, you are locked in one position. You have to set a new location on the map to get a new view, so... The phone wins here, yet again.

As far as the news section... BMW Connected app works just as well, so nothing is lost here.

Yeah! I also want it back, and will try to figure out how to get it, but I'll loose more by downgrading.

So... the way I figure... Just wait for it!


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes you have the points... I actually don't need internet or even bmw online. What is most disappointed is I can't have traffic information to display correctly in my map. I will wait for a few more days and see whether my map will display those information correctly. If I can at least get back this feature, I may just wait for a solution to enable bmw online/internet.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Got BMW Live/Browser working. I had Live already working on my NBT, but couldn't the Browser show up. I tried to write that Special VIN (With Internet) to NBT using the FSC method too, and it didn't work. This is what I did....

WBAFV31030DZ17872
Build Date: 11/13
6AR
NBT with Donor VIN
Activation Emulator

I created a FA/VO using the above VIN, 6AR and build date of 11/13 and read the CAFD of my NBT did a FDL change and FDL coded the NBT with the above VIN. Once completed just updated BMW Assist and I got BMW Internet on the ConnectedDrive Menu. Browser worked. If you want you can write back the orginal VIN/Donor VIN, but then you cant update the BMW Assist service again. But browser will continue working.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice!



vithy said:


> Got BMW Live/Browser working. I had Live already working on my NBT, but couldn't the Browser show up. I tried to write that Special VIN (With Internet) to NBT using the FSC method too, and it didn't work. This is what I did....
> 
> WBAFV31030DZ17872
> Build Date: 11/13
> ...


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

vithy said:


> Got BMW Live/Browser working. I had Live already working on my NBT, but couldn't the Browser show up. I tried to write that Special VIN (With Internet) to NBT using the FSC method too, and it didn't work. This is what I did....
> 
> WBAFV31030DZ17872
> Build Date: 11/13
> ...


Can you post you ncd file? 6AR don't seem to change anything on NBT FDL


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

*Online*

Hi DocNuas !

My car is from Germany, and i have NBT-TCB from factory. ( F10 02/2013 ) I live in Hungary, and i use the Online and Internet via my phone tethering until i make an update to Version V52.1. I have the Internet and Online menu lost too. I make with dealer ISTA the service function "Online Provisioning", but no luck. In Hungary no official online services from BMW. What do you think, when i go to Austria, and make a "update services", can help for me ? What is in Portugal ? Your car from Protugal, or other country ?
My dealer make a PuMA case for this problem, and BMW says today, we must replace the TCB unit. But i think, this is no solution too.
When i see the TCB with Tool32, the status of Provisioning is FALSE. The SIM is "eingebucht" and roaming. The internal SIM is Vodafone, and Dutch region. Why not German ? Interest...



DocNuas said:


> Still no progress! However I don't plan on downgrading the firmware! The added features of BMW Online and Internet, although convenient, are not worth the downgrade. Internet is "faulty" regarding java and flash... This is a no no! Add to that the fact that it cannot be used while driving and it's rendered useless. BMW Online is great, but let's think about it for a minute... Chances are you are planing on using your mobile phone to access it, so with that in mind...
> 
> Weather: Might as well just use you phone app... It's quicker!
> 
> ...


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

So there is a separate telematic module when car has NBT and BMW Assist? Which means that NBT has only combox media capabilities built in? Maybe it works the same way as with HU_CIC, CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALL: Code NBT to think that there is no TCB available and update services? This could activate live/online, fake vin is needed for internet (on CIC).

You could try these on NBT:

DUN_PROFILE -> aktiv (probably already is)
PAN_PROFILE -> aktiv (-"-)
DATACOMM_CSIM -> aktiv (-"-)
TELEMATIK_ECU -> nicht_aktiv (same as ecallboardpresent -> mainboard_alone on CMB_MEDIA, deacivates TCB from the NBT's point of view)

Other things to try:

PHONE_TYPE

Use the fake VIN if needed


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks to vithy for providing his ncd file. His firmware is newer than mine so there are quite a number of unknowns from my NCD. Here are some of the most notable differences between his and my ncd (mine is on the left)

TELEMATIC_ECU Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: tpl = 02
BLUETOOTH_SAP_SUPPORT Left: aktiv = 01 Right: nicht_aktiv = 00
PIM_EXCHANGE_SUPPORT Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: aktiv = 01
PIM_HTML_EMAIL_BROWSER Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: aktiv = 01
PIM_2WAY_SYNC Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: sync_cal = 01
ASSIST_VEHICLEFINDER_SHOW Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: aktiv = 01
ONLINE_SERVICES Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: aktiv = 01
ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: aktiv = 01
DATACOMM_CSIM Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: aktiv = 01
WLAN_MODUS Left: ap = 00 Right: client = 01
WLAN_CHANNEL Left: channel_1 = 01 Right: channel_7 = 07
SWUP_SOURCE_ONLINE Left: aktiv = 01 Right: nicht_aktiv = 00
SWUP_SOURCE_WLAN Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: aktiv = 01
SWUP_SOURCE_DEVICE Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: aktiv = 01
HTTP_ILEVEL_UPDATE Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: aktiv = 01
ENT_MODE_NAVIGATION Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: aktiv = 01
ENT_MODE_BMW_SERVICES Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: aktiv = 01
ENT_MODE_CONNECTIVITY Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: aktiv = 01

I suspect difference in firmware is a major factor but you can try above settings and see if it works for you. I'll be doing some test next week myself.


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

*online*

Hi,

i dont want use fake win, my car was not manipulated before update, and the Online and Internet was ok. Only after update lost the menus. BMW PuMA say, we must change the TCB ECU. Tomorrow i have the new TCB ( Warranty ). 
DUN,PAN,CSIM active from factory on my car.



ap90500 said:


> So there is a separate telematic module when car has NBT and BMW Assist? Which means that NBT has only combox media capabilities built in? Maybe it works the same way as with HU_CIC, CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALL: Code NBT to think that there is no TCB available and update services? This could activate live/online, fake vin is needed for internet (on CIC).
> 
> You could try these on NBT:
> 
> ...


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

TokenMaster, Were you able to code your NBT with the way I tried for Live/Browser? One other forum member tried it here with older 50.4 (NBT) and it worked for him too.

My NBT is on a newer build than my car's software. My car is on 51.2 and NBT on 52.1 (14-03-502) I'm also using 03/14 as my build date for just NBT. I still dont have any luck with Wifi, But I dont see myself using it anyway.

I didnt see any major difference between 51.2 and 52.1 for the NBT. I initially flash it to 51.2 and upgraded to 52.1 when it came out.

I have a question in general. I have VCM and MSM disabled as default. I also don't have the modded FA written to the car either. Will this be an issue, if I don't have to modded FA written?



TokenMaster said:


> Thanks to vithy for providing his ncd file. His firmware is newer than mine so there are quite a number of unknowns from my NCD. Here are some of the most notable differences between his and my ncd (mine is on the left)
> 
> TELEMATIC_ECU Left: nicht_aktiv = 00 Right: tpl = 02
> BLUETOOTH_SAP_SUPPORT Left: aktiv = 01 Right: nicht_aktiv = 00
> ...


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I haven't tried coding it yet as I won't have this week but I will try when I'm back on Tuesday. Mine is even older than 50.4 so I'm not too hopeful but will try anyway. My WiFi works just fine but I have no use for it still.

Regarding VCM and MSM update, I think it has been established that unchecking these two options is the right way. Although I had these checked at one time and had written modified FA to my car, even forgot to remove 6WA, that didn't seem to cause anything when I brought it in for its scheduled 2-year maintenance. This is not to say that it is safe, just that my dealership couldn't have cared less.

I restored my FA a while ago and don't even touch it now. I have a separate FA file containing all the VOs I want and is what I used when VO coding without writing it back into the car (VCM Update not checked). If I wanted to add new option, I just load it from hard disk and edit it. For normal FDL coding, I just read it from the car, load my ncd file and code away.

On a side note, Traffic Info works. I thought this wasn't working for me. I coded it a while back and never saw this turn on until this morning. I saw the traffic info icon lit up and checked it and there, I saw traffic list


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Good to know. I do the same. i just have the factory FA/VO on my car. I have a modified FA for NBT and I use it for FDL/VO coding NBT only. The rest i Use my factory FA.

I'm going to attempt a 6WA retrofit in the coming weeks. I found a seller who is willing to erase the Long/Short VIN's and write 1000KM to it before he ships it. Hopefully that works for the retrofit. I know you tried installing 6WA, did you have to get a MOST cable? If so, is there a MOST Bridge to the FEM or is it directly connected to NBT only? I'm not sure if the MOST needs to be connected to any other ECU in the car or just NBT. It doesnt seem like FEM/FGZ has MOST bus in them. seems like it's just a loop between NBT, Kombi and other ecu's depending on options.

I know this is off topic. Just wanted ask for you input.

Thanks for your advice.



TokenMaster said:


> I haven't tried coding it yet as I won't have this week but I will try when I'm back on Tuesday. Mine is even older than 50.4 so I'm not too hopeful but will try anyway. My WiFi works just fine but I have no use for it still.
> 
> Regarding VCM and MSM update, I think it has been established that unchecking these two options is the right way. Although I had these checked at one time and had written modified FA to my car, even forgot to remove 6WA, that didn't seem to cause anything when I brought it in for its scheduled 2-year maintenance. This is not to say that it is safe, just that my dealership couldn't have cared less.
> 
> ...


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

TokenMaster, how did you get your traffic to work? I live in Toronto/Canada. I can't seem to get the traffic working. I have tried multiple options, but no luck.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I haven't given up on 6WA but I can't find the time to get to it. I will try again, one of these days. I had mine connected between NBT and Kombi. Several diagrams I've seen seem to suggest MOST network is only between NBT-AMPT-KOMBI, and NBT/CIC-FEM communicates via K-CAN2 and Ethernet. It's a manufactured cable so I'm in the hunt for OEM MOST cable, if you know where to get one, or the part number, that would be greatly appreciated. 

I'll check my traffic info settings, but from other discussion, Toronto don't seem to broadcast traffic info. Of course, you know this better than I do, so I may be mistaken. Like I said, I thought this wasn't working for me too. I probably have this code for well over a month and it's only this morning I've seen this lit up.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

You might want to try this to get your 6WA to recognize. My theory is SVT Target on you VCM is causing the conflict. SVT Target has BKOMBI on ID 60 and the 6WA KOMBI uses the same target ID 60.

I think when you read SVT actual from VCM it first reads what's written on the VCM regardless of what's actually connected on the car's bus, even if you read ECU. I would read the SVT target from VCM Tab and save the file and use a XML editor to delete out the entire BKOMBI entry. Once you have done so, write that SVT Target to the VCM. Make sure you let the car sleep for a few min and read the SVT actual again. It should show the 6WA with the proper CAFD file attached to it. I think KOMBI written on the VCM defaults regardless of what you connect as it picks up the CAFD/Hardware ID/Name. Once you read the SVT actual save it and write that back to VCM as SVT Target

This is the SVT Target from a car with 6WA - KOMBI

diagnosticAddresses>
diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="96"/>
/diagnosticAddresses>
.......
ecuBusConnectionInfos>
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="3" busType="MOST"/>
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
/ecuBusConnectionInfos>
ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="3" busType="MOST"/>
gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="99"/>

This from BKOMBI

diagnosticAddresses>
diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="96"/>
/diagnosticAddresses>
.......
ecuBusConnectionInfos>
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
/ecuBusConnectionInfos>
ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>

Diagnostic bus on BKOMBI is set on FA_CAN and MOST on the 6WA/KOMBI. Also gateway diagnostics address is also different 99 vs 16. Which is why it can't communicate to the bus

I think that's the main reason it cant read 6WA as the GDA is different between the two kombi's.

The reason you can interchange HU_ENTRY and HU_NBT/HU_CIC without issues cuz they all work off of BODY_CAN and GDA is set to 16 on all variances of head units. So it has no issues talking even though VCM has the wrong information.

CIC/NBT
ecuBusConnectionInfos>
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="3" busType="MOST"/>
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="22" busType="ETHERNET_63"/>
/ecuBusConnectionInfos>
ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>

HU_ENTRY
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="3" busType="MOST"/>
/ecuBusConnectionInfos>
ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/> 
gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>

Another test we can do is Modify the GDA to 99 on BKOMBI to see if it reads. At this point if you attach the BKOMBI it shouldn't be readable. I think we can also try to Custom edit the SVT with 6WA entry and change the GDA to 16 and Diagnostic bus to FA_CAN. It should read without MOST cable

Worst case scenario you can always write back your backup SVT target to VCM.



TokenMaster said:


> I haven't given up on 6WA but I can't find the time to get to it. I will try again, one of these days. I had mine connected between NBT and Kombi. Several diagrams I've seen seem to suggest MOST network is only between NBT-AMPT-KOMBI, and NBT/CIC-FEM communicates via K-CAN2 and Ethernet. It's a manufactured cable so I'm in the hunt for OEM MOST cable, if you know where to get one, or the part number, that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'll check my traffic info settings, but from other discussion, Toronto don't seem to broadcast traffic info. Of course, you know this better than I do, so I may be mistaken. Like I said, I thought this wasn't working for me too. I probably have this code for well over a month and it's only this morning I've seen this lit up.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

This is just my educated guess but I think that MOST is connected to FEM. FEM acts as a central gateway on F2x/F3x and on F1x every bus is connected to ZGW. Also Vithys last post shows that 6WA uses MOST as a diagnostic bus, this also makes me think that FEM has most.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't think FEM_BODY/FEM_GW is connected to MOST bus at all. MOST bus it totally independent to 6WA, CIC/NBT/ENTRY, AMPT, COMBOX etc and uses Gateway Diagnostic Address 99. If you look at the screen shots. According to information on SVT targets FEM_BODY or FEM_GW has no MOST bus interface.

All the XXX_CAN (BODY_CAN, FA_CAN, K_CAN, etc) use the same Gateway Diagnostic address on 16. Only thing FEM uses is ZSG_CAN to talk to FEM_GW. I think CAN BUS id separate each other from the same network 16 (think of it like a same network with different vlan's)

Assumption is Central hub for MOST is CIC/NBT and that bus/network acts like a token ring network. Since CIC/NBT talks BODY_CAN on GDA 16 it's able to pass any information from MOST through BODY_CAN. But i don't think it passes any info outside of its network. KM information is passed to FEM by FA_CAN from 6WA. Which is why i think manually editing GDA to 16 on 6WA should pass all service info and so on to FEM which should relay them back to NBT/CIC.

Again this is my assumption based on what I see.



ap90500 said:


> This is just my educated guess but I think that MOST is connected to FEM. FEM acts as a central gateway on F2x/F3x and on F1x every bus is connected to ZGW. Also Vithys last post shows that 6WA uses MOST as a diagnostic bus, this also makes me think that FEM has most.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

True, there seems to be no most connection to FEM_GW. Have you checked wiring diagrams from ISTA?


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't have access to ISTA. Not sure how to get it. Is it something I can download?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Check garage-automotive dot com.


----------



## djdinero (Apr 7, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> This is just my educated guess but I think that MOST is connected to FEM. FEM acts as a central gateway on F2x/F3x and on F1x every bus is connected to ZGW. Also Vithys last post shows that 6WA uses MOST as a diagnostic bus, this also makes me think that FEM has most.


Hello
Yes is that true , like vithy said , is no more most connection for basic function of the car .I have a F30, 2013 with second hand REM(black box) working and i sow my FEM(white box-control check).MOST ist now used " like" mercedes W211 for F20,F30 and i think for the future bmw models.Bmw was always a crapp for Multimedia ......lets see with NBT and company....i know from the past(repairs mercedes and bmw cars) that when you order something for replace even dealers didn't now what exactly the part is or part number.....they do development and test with us tooo...we must not forget that....


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

From Rheingold, MOST starts and terminates with NBT. It's a closed circuit that includes NBT, KOMBI, DVDC, CBX (ECALL, MEDIA), VM, and AMPT


----------



## djdinero (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello
I decide to write here to....because is interesting for me to, and perheps i can help and i can find some answers too.Sorry for my english!!!!So i have a F30, F020-13-03-503(actual) and i do some steps to retrofit from HU_ENTRY to HU_NBT.After short history with Apix cabel (no signal) and ista /p, i have today something working.I don't have E-Sys and enet cable and stranger for coding with that(but i can learn ....)I do a lot repairs for bmw and mercedes in the past , now only hobby.
The NBT and CID are form a 428i (bmw test car) and Idrive fXX anonim car.Ista need AO,DE,9E,9F,9C and of corse A9.Ista /d are missing the two DAB antennas.NO CAN FILTER!!!!!!I don't have a functional auto to compare but here is what not working: of corse navi at all and options with navi connection , info in BKOMBI and gong, some options for Klima, info display, no DAB signal and WLAN( no antennas)and perhaps something else what now i miss....But i have activ Head up display function , Tv function, sound , radio perfect, idrive working,sport cluster(ps and nm),usb,bluetooth with telefon perfect.....very nice.The basic idrive working too, a CIC idrive working but with delay .Ista/p not working to coding or programming the CIC idrive....i must do more .....but before i decidet to made retrofit i askt bmw about my idea:For the car was no retrofit ,but they are ready to test may car when i have all istalled.I don't know if they can manage with oem software my Multimedia and how much i must pay for it.I intend to not use can filter and i need only FSC A0,DE from BMW ( A9 outside BMW) and of corse connection with BKOMBI. Do you think will be possible? I don't have heard about lost garantie for the car ,here were i was by BMW dealer.....
No i'm working to find the cheap DAB and Wlan antennas.Strange is that the DAB III have 8V output,DAB L 5V and Wlan 3V.I found a german firma who have some gut products to test them...My ista laptop have E-sys too, but is old (3.18) and never test it with icom.Normaly E-Sys ,NCS.etc. are bmw engineering software(as i know) must work when a good hardware and soetware "installed" is...perhaps i need help to have new update .
Thanks and i let you know with my projekt
Ciao


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

At first sorry to all but a I think is easier to answer in the German language. I will only explain the using of iToolRadar, so leave your Google translator in your pocket. 

Du brauchst für E-Sys, wenn Du ein ICOM verwenden willst, das Programm iToolRadar. Dieses bindet das ICOM (bzw. die IP vom ICOM) fest ein und Du kannst dann E-Sys nutzen. Ich mache das auch, wenn ich mit ISTA/P und E-Sys nacheinander arbeiten muss und nicht immer den Stecker wechseln will. 

Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir das Tool zusenden. 

Ach ja, da hast Du Dir eine schöne Aufgabe gestellt. 

CU Oliver


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Most things will not work until you VO code NBT. Service info, and not even time settings can be saved without VO coding.

Why are you resolved to not using CAN emulator? Without it, you'll have to purchase tons of FSC and some may not be even possible to source out. Map, Apps can be had, but others are either prohibitively expensive or impossible to get for your own VIN if you don't know any insider.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

With a can-filter it should be mouch more easier. Otherwise it will be ss Tokenmaster wrote. You have to search tons of FSCs. Why use the hard way if the easier one is so close by you?

CU Oliver


----------



## djdinero (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello 
Thanks milkyway and token master for the quick answer.Since i don't have stolen units i can try to see what bmw can do or not.The opinions are diffrent fron country to country , but at the end BMW München made the Rules.I need only navi and my BKOMBI to work , the rest is unuseless for me.The guys from Niderlaßung here are ready to test and i not pay if will be a negativ test.I have nothing to lose.Of corse i think they are not working with E-Sys or stuff like that.Then i must see what will be em or not.Apropo , which is the best nbt can-filter for doing retrofit?have errors or not?and can anybody explain what is VO alignament in ista/p?
Thanks


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

vithy said:


> Got BMW Live/Browser working. I had Live already working on my NBT, but couldn't the Browser show up. I tried to write that Special VIN (With Internet) to NBT using the FSC method too, and it didn't work. This is what I did....
> 
> WBAFV31030DZ17872
> Build Date: 11/13
> ...


Did you set the fake vinlong in SVT as well when you fdl code nbt? or you just change to fake vin in FA only? btw I dun have emulator...


----------



## megalo84 (Nov 23, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> I haven't given up on 6WA but I can't find the time to get to it. I will try again, one of these days. I had mine connected between NBT and Kombi. Several diagrams I've seen seem to suggest MOST network is only between NBT-AMPT-KOMBI, and NBT/CIC-FEM communicates via K-CAN2 and Ethernet. It's a manufactured cable so I'm in the hunt for OEM MOST cable, if you know where to get one, or the part number, that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'll check my traffic info settings, but from other discussion, Toronto don't seem to broadcast traffic info. Of course, you know this better than I do, so I may be mistaken. Like I said, I thought this wasn't working for me too. I probably have this code for well over a month and it's only this morning I've seen this lit up.


Hello TokenMaster , you installed the kombi 6WA?
I need help. I read that you were trying to make the retrofit of the Kombi 6wa. I have a problem like yours, I added 6WA on FA but in ECU list appears only "Bkombi" and not "Kombi". can you help me to make this retrofit?
thanks


----------



## Mugga (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm not quite sure with updating the nbt. When I'm not mistaken, there are 2 different things I can update. Flashing a new firmware version to the nbt and a software update from usb, via download from bwm.com/update. On the bmw site, I have to enter the last 7 numbers of the vin, do I just insert here the donors car vin into the field? Because I retrofitted the unit? Or is there any other way to get on the latest update?


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

Mugga said:


> Hey guys, I'm not quite sure with updating the nbt. When I'm not mistaken, there are 2 different things I can update. Flashing a new firmware version to the nbt and a software update from usb, via download from bwm.com/update. On the bmw site, I have to enter the last 7 numbers of the vin, do I just insert here the donors car vin into the field? Because I retrofitted the unit? Or is there any other way to get on the latest update?


You can update only Bluetooth through USB.
Donor's VIN is all you need, or any VIN with factory installed NBT


----------



## n3xT (Jan 3, 2016)

hello,

i wanted to know, if with a complete Vin of another F46 with :

6AC Intelligent Emergency Call
6AE Teleservices 
6AK Connecteddrive Services
6AM Real Time Traffic Information 
6AP Remote Services
6FW Media
6UP Navigation Plus
610 Head Up Display

i can code mine to fake the vin identification to have theses services available.

I have 6AC,6AE,6FW,6UP,610 on mine and want to retrofit 6AK,6AM,6AP.

is there a possible way to do that ?


----------



## TheWelder (Jan 22, 2016)

I do not understand why it seems to so magic. On Russian websites they post the possibility with mobile connection.

What Do we wrong?

https://www.drive2.ru/b/2569508/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEf8BFucBxk

Who offer us the step by step solution?

Regards


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

vithy said:


> DocNuas, did your NBT come Factory installed or did you Retrofit it?
> 
> If it's Factory, the following FDL coding should work. If not try this.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vithy! This worked for me!


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

Is their a way to activate RTTI on a BMW f30 from nov 2015? I have the nbt evo with a flat rate 4 year subscription on BMW online. With free map updates. I know it's possible to activate RTTI from the connected drive store but you have to take a subscription. So I was wondering if it's possible to activate for it free through fdl coding or is RTTI only possible for free through using tethering?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

TPEG data for ARTTI is not free and has to come from some kind of paid source - TCB SIM card tided to an account with active ARTTI, or tethered to a web service (that would use either Inrix with direct agreement, or just steal it from BMW through TCB SIM card).

So to answer your question in non-technical terms, there is no such thing as free ARTTI through coding.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

2real4u said:


> TPEG data for ARTTI is not free and has to come from some kind of paid source - TCB SIM card tided to an account with active ARTTI, or tethered to a web service (that would use either Inrix with direct agreement, or just steal it from BMW through TCB SIM card).
> 
> So to answer your question in non-technical terms, there is no such thing as free ARTTI through coding.


Thanks for your answer. I have Inrix on my iPhone. I can mirror that on my Idrive screen with a unit. Is it possible to steal it through the tcb sim?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Inrix phone app does not have TPEG. NBT needs ARTTI data in TPEG format. So unless you are willing to develop a converter, the answer is no.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

2real4u said:


> Inrix phone app does not have TPEG. NBT needs ARTTI data in TPEG format. So unless you are willing to develop a converter, the answer is no.


:thumbup:


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

After modifying xml

i tried apiJob("NBT","steuern_provisioning_data","3;c:\file.xml;2","")

EDIABAS Fehler 66 : BIP-0006: BEST FILE ERROR

I got the fault above

(Ediabas explanation for this fault is An error occurred in one of the BEST data commands.
If this occurs when opening the file (fopen), either the
file does not exist or it cannot be read. If the error
occurred when positioning the file pointer (BEST2
functions fseek, fseekln), attempt was made to position
the pointer outside of the file. In the case of a read )


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

The explanation is even simpler. The path to your modified xml file is wrong. Either the path is wrong or the filename is wrong or both.



hanselino said:


> After modifying xml
> 
> i tried apiJob("NBT","steuern_provisioning_data","3;c:\file.xml;2","")
> 
> EDIABAS Fehler 66 : BIP-0006: BEST FILE ERROR


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Correct, wrong path from my side
OK, wrote it now to the car, have to look my coding and try different things, till now no internet, no internt buttons.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

hanselino said:


> Correct, wrong path from my side
> OK, wrote it now to the car, have to look my coding and try different things, till now no internet, no internt buttons.


If you want you can send me the file so I can see what you did.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

edith


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

hanselino said:


> edith


I've sent you your modified file correctly generated.

Try this in your car and let me know how it went.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

will test it in 5 minutes, thank you


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Your file works, internet button appears , i have no connection with my handy nor with internal,so have to test other codings.
Internet button disappear when pressing daten_ aktualisieren in idrive.So i have to write xml again


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

hanselino said:


> Your file works, internet button appears , i have no connection with my handy nor with internal,so have to test other codings.
> Internet button disappear when pressing daten_ aktualisieren in idrive.So i have to write xml again


After you write the file you cannot update the services because it resets everything. Makes the whole process pointless if you do.

As for connection, make sure you have internet sharing through bluetooh on in your mobile phone. Those settings are for accessing it through your mobile phone.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Also, you must have the correct FDL coding done for your car to be able to use data from your phone using bluetooth.

Make sure you have all this done first before doing changes to the file (which I do not recommend you do).

Not having these steps correctly followed will acomplish nothing, no matter how much you change the file.


----------



## v3n0m (Mar 3, 2014)

I am VERY VERY close. It seems that I can now get the car to connect and prioritize the phone's bluetooth data connection for BMW Live and Internet. However, it fails to connect, probably because I'm missing the appropriate north american proxy values for a bluetooth data connection. If anyone has bluetooth internet working in north america, please contact me.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

v3n0m said:


> I am VERY VERY close. It seems that I can now get the car to connect and prioritize the phone's bluetooth data connection for BMW Live and Internet. However, it fails to connect, probably because I'm missing the appropriate north american proxy values for a bluetooth data connection. If anyone has bluetooth internet working in north america, please contact me.


Cool!


Let's hope you get it!


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

DocNuas said:


> Also, you must have the correct FDL coding done for your car to be able to use data from your phone using bluetooth.
> 
> Make sure you have all this done first before doing changes to the file (which I do not recommend you do).
> 
> Not having these steps correctly followed will acomplish nothing, no matter how much you change the file.


Internet via Handy is working now, thank you very much for making me the correct xml and your answers.:thumbup:

Don t tried with internal sim card from car


----------



## v3n0m (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok, after investigating further, I don't believe this is possible on North American based factory NBT. It seems as though BMW Live and Internet are 'pay to play services', so when trying to connect via the phone's device, the connection is rejected (probably rejecting based on VIN).

vithy indicated he got this working, and it says he's from Toronto, so I'm curious as to whether or not Canadian cars are similar to the US from a pay to play perspective.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

v3n0m said:


> Ok, after investigating further, I don't believe this is possible on North American based factory NBT. It seems as though BMW Live and Internet are 'pay to play services', so when trying to connect via the phone's device, the connection is rejected (probably rejecting based on VIN).
> 
> vithy indicated he got this working, and it says he's from Toronto, so I'm curious as to whether or not Canadian cars are similar to the US from a pay to play perspective.


Check the end of the EU version of the file. There is a PSIM indication in the proxy


----------



## v3n0m (Mar 3, 2014)

DocNuas said:


> Check the end of the EU version of the file. There is a PSIM indication in the proxy


Tried that. No luck unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

How do i make sure my converted XML file is clean before i upload?

Any editor i can use? I tried to upload the edited file and when i download it again to check, apparently some lines were missing at the end.

Thanks


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

sbc55 said:


> How do i make sure my converted XML file is clean before i upload?
> 
> Any editor i can use? Thanks


Well I guess there are 2 basic things to check for:
1- Make sure the file has no errors. Open it in a web browser and if it shows errors don't upload it to the car.
2- Using an Hex Editor look from a sequence "0D 0A" if you find it replace it with just "0A".


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks. Managed to delete all those 0D0A. Did you install TCB ? If yes, did you get any SOS error? I am having this problem and it just keep popping out. Cant really clear it.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

managed to enable the internet option in connecteddrive menu but it cant connect via my mobile connection. And i am still having problem with BMW Online. No connection through 3G via TCB. Any setting u think i need to change?


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

Finaly got pictures at destination using street view or flicker, got country information working as well.
it seams these may have been the problem :-
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE	
ONLINE_SERVICES	
ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS

but still don`t have google street view and panromio in live main menu.


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

Finaly got pictures at destination using street view or flicker, got country information working as well.
it seams these may have been the problem :-
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE	
ONLINE_SERVICES	
ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS

but still don`t have google street view and panromio in live main menu.


----------



## Darudis e91 (May 14, 2017)

BLooD said:


> Finaly got pictures at destination using street view or flicker, got country information working as well.
> it seams these may have been the problem :-
> ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE
> ONLINE_SERVICES
> ...


 What you mean problem?
First have to be active and other two 
Nich_active


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

Darudis e91 said:


> What you mean problem?
> First have to be active and other two
> Nich_active


Not for me, if I activate all three I get pictures and country information.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

BLooD said:


> Not for me, if I activate all three I get pictures and country information.


Just a quick update.

If you change the end of the url:
(...)nbt_pictures/servlet/cab
to:
(...)nbt_pictures/servlet/app

You get another option on the list:
"Satellite Images"


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

DocNuas said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> If you change the end of the url:
> (...)nbt_pictures/servlet/cab
> ...


i can do satellite images for the zoomed out map anyway, is this some thing else?


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

DocNuas said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> If you change the end of the url:
> (...)nbt_pictures/servlet/cab
> ...


Hmmmm nothing changes, all I seam to be able to get is pictures at destination from flicker or street view and country information but no extra options in live main menu like google search.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi BLooD,

I saw ur TMC is working. Can show us ur config for TMC section?


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> Hi BLooD,
> 
> I saw ur TMC is working. Can show us ur config for TMC section?


TMC has nothing to do with provisioning, it can be coded using e-sys


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

BLooD said:


> TMC has nothing to do with provisioning, it can be coded using e-sys


Under the provisioning file, there is a section for TMC. So i wonder it is active for your case.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

sbc55 said:


> Under the provisioning file, there is a section for TMC. So i wonder it is active for your case.


It's like BLooD said! You just need to activate on E-Sys. That part of the provisioning file is irrelevant.

However, even if activated you may not get anything on your navigation.

The information is send through local radio stations and the car picks those up. If you live in a country where no information is broadcasted then nothing will show. It will only show up, however, if you drive around by a country that has radio stations boradcasting that information.


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

@DocNuas, attached is the .xml file generated from my NBT reading.
Could you please modify it in order to enable all functionalities (internet, bmw online, apps, weather, street view etc.).
I tried it myself but is not working.
I also FDL coded the following:
3003 > DUN_PROFILE - aktiv
3003 > PAN_PROFILE - aktiv
3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER - beide_aktiv
3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES - nicht_aktiv
3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS - nicht_aktiv
3003 > ASSIST - nicht_aktiv
3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE - aktiv
3003 > DATACOMM_CSIM - nicht_aktiv
Thank you.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

temper said:


> @DocNuas, attached is the .xml file generated from my NBT reading.
> Could you please modify it in order to enable all functionalities (internet, bmw online, apps, weather, street view etc.).
> I tried it myself but is not working.
> I also FDL coded the following:
> ...


Hi! Your xml file has one problem. The line breaks aren't properly generated. They have a code the the car does not undestand. As a result, wheI you open the file you see a dot "." instead of the line break. Try using an Hex editor like HxD to paste the results once you clean the reading results from the tool32 job. If that still doesn't work try flipping DATACOMM_CSIM to aktiv.

Once you get the xml file correctly generated you should have no problem editing those values.


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

The dots are present in the initial reading of NBT (see the attached file).
Am I doing somehing wrong?


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

That is strange. Line breaks should be represented by the hex code 0A and not 2E.


----------



## NickVd (Jul 15, 2017)

Can someone please send me a newer prg file.. i have entrynav..
I have the error postprocessing 
Also nothing shows up in my connected drive menu.. apps only are showing  tryed everything 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Bimmerfest


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

NickVd said:


> Can someone please send me a newer prg file.. i have entrynav..
> I have the error postprocessing
> Also nothing shows up in my connected drive menu.. apps only are showing  tryed everything
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Bimmerfest


PM sent


----------



## NickVd (Jul 15, 2017)

No luck for me  
Does anyone know how to fix this..?









Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

NickVd said:


> No luck for me
> Does anyone know how to fix this..?


im same, i have one radio pro "entrynbt" and never can read provisioning.
in nbt pro i can read in all devices but parse only in any devices.

for example this i can not parse to .xml
https://mega.nz/#!iIVgTSrZ!3-M27rWneXZUkrnHLTAwEx5CFAKmS5-LameA3IYLa3c
but i check if i take provisioning of any other NBT is possible write and work fine.

if anyone can help me im gratefull.


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

I am unable to make it work also.
I think that it has something to do with the i-level of the car (my car is at F010-17-01-505).


----------



## hiroF30 (Jan 22, 2018)

fabio330ci said:


> i try to update provisioning data on asia car, internet is working but bmwlive got me error.
> the strange is that on my euro car is working fine without a problem
> does asia country use internet block or not reach bmw server?
> 
> bmwlive error is : "homepage cannot be displayed, please check and correct address or change homepage"


I do not know the cause, but choosing a country in Asia with BMWLive will cause an error as well.
Later, I will select another country and try again.


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

hiroF30 said:


> I do not know the cause, but choosing a country in Asia with BMWLive will cause an error as well.
> Later, I will select another country and try again.


HI guys ,

how can I change the country selected on my car ?

thanks


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

appologies, it was me being impatience (the program hangs for about 1min "NOT REPSONDING" then dumps thousands of line of text HEX into the results window

so it appears I wasn't doing anything wrong in the first place. I just presumed it was crashing as window grey and program header states "NOT REPSONDING"

now to paste to and excel, edit and clean and the put back into headunit hopefully.

thanks for your repsonses hiro. I will report back if I have any questions if ok?


----------



## hiroF30 (Jan 22, 2018)

The Cable Guy said:


> I will report back if I have any questions if ok?


:thumbup:

Although it may not be possible to respond immediately due to the time difference ...


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Any ideas?

apiJob("NBT","steuern_provisioning_data","3;C:\nbt.xml;2","")

Satz : 0
OBJECT = nbt
SAETZE = 1
JOBNAME = steuern_provisioning_data
VARIANTE = NBT
JOBSTATUS = 
UBATTCURRENT = -1
UBATTHISTORY = -1
IGNITIONCURRENT = -1
IGNITIONHISTORY = -1
Satz : 1
RET_STATUS = 2 02 . 
JOB_STATUS = ERROR_POSTPROCESSING


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Any ideas?

apiJob("NBT","steuern_provisioning_data","3;C:\nbt.xml;2","")

Satz : 0
OBJECT = nbt
SAETZE = 1
JOBNAME = steuern_provisioning_data
VARIANTE = NBT
JOBSTATUS = 
UBATTCURRENT = -1
UBATTHISTORY = -1
IGNITIONCURRENT = -1
IGNITIONHISTORY = -1
Satz : 1
RET_STATUS = 2 02 . 
JOB_STATUS = ERROR_POSTPROCESSING


----------



## Harti79 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I'm completely lost with that, tried the whole day to get this working but was not successful... :dunno: Maybe some of you might have a tip what I am doing wrong:

- Started with coding defaults of hu_nbt as I changed a lot of values the last days...
- coded all the "normal" NBT stuff I wanted as well as all the DUN_* PAN_* ONLINE_* stuff mentioned in this thread
- Checked that BT Data transfer is available 
- run the lesen job, extracted the XML using the HEX part
- edited the new XML according to DOCs infos (post #203)
- wrote the XML back to the car successful

Still it is not working! My F11 tries to use the internal SIM card and not my BT connection.
I am using an iPhone, hotspot is enabled. Every time I start BMW Live I get the Store that wants me to buy the BMW Online option... 

Any ideas? Is there still something wrong with the XML? Or may it be that it doesn't work with the latest I-level? Im on F010-17-11-520

Cheers,
Philipp


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Phillipp your one step ahead of me. I can’t seem to get the file to write back to the car. Edited or clean version. Unsure why.


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

What hex to text software are you guys using?


----------



## snf11lci (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello i discovered this same. Worked couple month. Now only www browser working fine. Hmm. Issue on bmw servers or something change in xml


----------



## Harti79 (Oct 6, 2014)

The Cable Guy said:


> What hex to text software are you guys using?


As DocNuas said HxD is quite nice and for free. I use this in combination with notepad++, you can later for editing the XML and cutting the HEX part out of the response from tool32.


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Has any successfully injected this file into a car with a non standard FA? I’m clutching at straws as to what is casual my error,only thing I can think of is that the car has 6NS vo coded which was not part of the original FA


----------



## Harti79 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes! I have started all over again, updated connected drive services and coded hu_nbt from the scratch, now I got part of BMW Live working. 

Does any of you have a list of all the URLs for the different apps and widgets? Weather app is working for example, but in my old F11 i had the fuel price search for example and cannot get it working now. Am I right that I need a BMW Live (NOT BMW Online) URL for this app like the URLs used by DocNuas for pictures and weather? As I cannot query those using my computer, how can I check what is available and can be configured? :dunno:

Cheers,
Philipp


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Put the car back to factory FA and VO coded entire car. Tried to inject coke and same error. Do I need to use new extracted data now car FA has changed ? So lost as to why it’s not working


----------



## shrry477 (Mar 8, 2018)

can someone write me a step by step guide on how to enable he browser and tethering over bluetooth please, i really dont want to mess anything up in my car. 

thanks


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Right I’ve managed to get the edited file onto the nbt. Turns out my prg file was too old hence the error. Used a 2014 prg mine was 2013 and it work straight away.

Did the fdl coding but still no widgets or internet. No internet showing on nbt. Widget in nav says no connection and bmw live just goes to the usual connected drove services page.


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Any ideas anyone? 

Does this data tethering work with a iPhone or only android ? 

I think I’ve done everything mentioned in this thread and hiro has helped me massively with altering my xml to suit. Injector file works done the fdl coding suggested. Yet nothing works as it has for a few others?

On your VO add the following codes. 609, 6AK, 6NS, 6NR and 616. Remove 615, 6AA, 6NF and 6NK. Make sure you do this on a copy of your VO xml file. Also Use 11/13 for Build date.



Now Activate this modded FA and Code the NBT only TWICE, Yes do it two times. Once it reboots. Read Code Data, Edit FDL,



3003 > DUN_PROFILE - aktiv

3003 > PAN_PROFILE - aktiv

3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER - beide_aktiv

3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES - nicht_aktiv

3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS - nicht_aktiv

3003 > ASSIST - nicht_aktiv

3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE - aktiv

3003 > DATACOMM_CSIM - nicht_aktiv


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

I’ve left the phone out of the car and the headunit still connects over car sim so it’s seems this coding does not cancel the car sim from being used? Does it just prioritise Bluetooth over car sim?


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

is there any chance someone could look over this and confirm it is correct? I'm sure it is, but just want to be sure before I start investigating further as to why its not working for me

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AozUwFX6rDE0iD9g9IWvMFTjMd6b


----------



## hiroF30 (Jan 22, 2018)

The Cable Guy said:


> is there any chance someone could look over this and confirm it is correct? I'm sure it is, but just want to be sure before I start investigating further as to why its not working for me
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AozUwFX6rDE0iD9g9IWvMFTjMd6b


I hope that someone will find a solution on the forum.

I am sorry that I could not serve you until the very end.


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Hiro you***8217;ve been extremely helpful. Just unsure why mine isn***8217;t working. Coding seems to be correct as there isn***8217;t really much and I***8217;m sure you edited xml correctly. Just with regions being different and EU cars with assist in wondering if mine is different


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

right I'm just editing my xml and I seems I may have found the issues.

are there 3 sections that I all have to make the same, as I have 3 areas which all start the same?


----------



## hiroF30 (Jan 22, 2018)

The Cable Guy said:


> right I'm just editing my xml and I seems I may have found the issues.
> 
> are there 3 sections that I all have to make the same, as I have 3 areas which all start the same?


I think there is no need to change all the sections.
I have only edited the third section.

Of the three "pas", the "third section" is related to BLUETOOTH tethering.

It has a relationship with the second "as"> "provdevtype 2".


----------



## peter2 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi. I retrofit HU_NBT to my F21 and want to update 

Please see my Calculation attachment:
For HU_NBT I get RED and BLUE HWEL. I read this is not right, but what is the right way now ?


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Has anyone in the UK got this internet working as I***8217;m pretty sure BMW assist is the problem. USA cars have different version and built into the FA. I don***8217;t believe UK car do.


----------



## beeee83 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, Fom NL,

I also want to try this, and transfer the dataconnection from internal SIM to bluetooth. Is there somebody with a 2013 pre LCI F10/F11 german originated vehicle, who has succesfully injected the xml and activated bmw online over bluetooth instead of the car SIM?

firt step is finding itool3, ESYS is being used alot already bymyself

btw are there any FDL codings needed?

thanks

Bart


----------



## sergsk (Mar 20, 2018)

Did someone succeed with ENTRYNAV? In tool32 for entrinav there is no such work "lesen_provisioning_data"


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Got it to work with some very useful help from a member.

No vo coding just required just simple fdl coding and inject file. 

It seems to vary between US and EU spec cars also option codes aren***8217;t the same for lci pre lci cars.

I now have 

Internet 
BMW live 
Widgets

All over Bluetooth tethering. Happy bunny


----------



## shrry477 (Mar 8, 2018)

The Cable Guy said:


> Got it to work with some very useful help from a member.
> 
> No vo coding just required just simple fdl coding and inject file.
> 
> ...


can you help me do this step by step please?


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

shrry477 said:


> can you help me do this step by step please?


UK car LCI ?

can you use E-Sys & Tool32?


----------



## shrry477 (Mar 8, 2018)

The Cable Guy said:


> UK car LCI ?
> 
> can you use E-Sys & Tool32?


UK car pre-LCI 64 plate with nbt, i have access to tool 32 and e-sys and have done some fdl and vo coding before.
The Last 7 digits of the vin are: K282704
Hope that helps.


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Only thing I can***8217;t seem to get working currently is weather on nav map.


----------



## shrry477 (Mar 8, 2018)

everytime I run the job I keep getting ERROR_ECU_REQUEST_SEQUENCE_ERROR. any help?


----------



## GuMiMoRo (Mar 22, 2018)

DocNuas said:


> Well after a lot of tinkering with this and that I've finaly done it. I've reactivated BMW Online and Internet.
> 
> Turns out you only need Tool32 and the jobs: lesen_provisioning_data and steuern_provisioning_data.
> 
> ...


Anyone can help me on this error?


----------



## shrry477 (Mar 8, 2018)

shrry477 said:


> everytime I run the job I keep getting ERROR_ECU_REQUEST_SEQUENCE_ERROR. any help?


can anyone help?


----------



## Darudis e91 (May 14, 2017)

shrry477 said:


> can anyone help?


I'm getting the same error 
NBT retrofited in e91 LCI using emulator. Haven't found a way how to fix it and get it working. Tried many things (different laptops with different windows versions, 3 different cables, 5 different nbt.prg files and some other things) I think it's because I'm using emulator

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shrry477 (Mar 8, 2018)

Darudis e91 said:


> I'm getting the same error
> NBT retrofited in e91 LCI using emulator. Haven't found a way how to fix it and get it working. Tried many things (different laptops with different windows versions, 3 different cables, 5 different nbt.prg files and some other things) I think it's because I'm using emulator
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


can you send me your different nbt.prg files because my nbt is factory fitted.


----------



## robert_11 (Mar 27, 2018)

Can I make all those coding via BimmerCode?


----------



## Darudis e91 (May 14, 2017)

shrry477 said:


> can you send me your different nbt.prg files because my nbt is factory fitted.


drop your email and I'll send them


----------



## GuMiMoRo (Mar 22, 2018)

[email protected]


----------



## NickVd (Jul 15, 2017)

Darudis e91 said:


> It might be possible but nobody confirmed that yet, you have to use entrynav.prg file with entrynav, and yes only donor fsc files can activate bmw apps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


And the command line/job? In tool 32 For entrynav

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## NickVd (Jul 15, 2017)

Darudis e91 said:


> It might be possible but nobody confirmed that yet, you have to use entrynav.prg file with entrynav, and yes only donor fsc files can activate bmw apps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


And the command line/job? In tool 32 For entrynav

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## smercki (Feb 28, 2006)

NickVd said:


> And the command line/job? In tool 32 For entrynav
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


work only with Nbt, no other navi


----------



## GuMiMoRo (Mar 22, 2018)

*Internet Live Widgets*

Does anyone cn share the ultimate coding (FA, fdl and xml) for this to work? so many information but sometimes is to complex!

-remove 612
-have from factory 614 e 615
-FA code HU-NBT

edit the XML with these settingsDOCNUAS user thx)


```
Ok!
So these are the settings that for now are working correctly for BMW Online/Live with the weather widget:

PHP Code:
      <bon>
        <active>1</active>
        <onlinemode>1</onlinemode>
        <url>https://b2v.bmwgroup.de/com/cdpnbtlive/vehicle/nbt/servlet/start</url>
        <disable>00</disable>
        <vmax>FF</vmax>
        <csdtimeout>600</csdtimeout>
        <gprstimeout>300</gprstimeout>
        <widget_url>https://b2v.bmwgroup.de/com/cdpnbtlive/vehicle/nbt/nbt_appstore/servlet/splitscreen</widget_url>
      </bon>
      <bin>
        <active>1</active>
        <onlinemode>1</onlinemode>
        <url>https://www.google.com/ncr</url>
        <authurl>https://b2v.bmwgroup.de/com/bin_auth2/de/csim</authurl>
        <disable>00</disable>
        <vmax>FF</vmax>
      </bin>  
And this is to make BMW Online/Live working through bluetooth:

PHP Code:
<aclappl>
        <appname>bon</appname>
        <appcode>3</appcode>
        <apppriority>3</apppriority>
        <devicecost>2;1</devicecost>
        <datavoicemedia>1</datavoicemedia>
        <dataclass>2;1</dataclass>
        <datatype>1</datatype>
        <switching>0</switching>
        <appbearer>2</appbearer>
        <voicedataparallel>0</voicedataparallel>
        <provmode>1</provmode>
        1
        <roaming>1</roaming>
        <mo>0</mo>
        <mt>0</mt>
        <clampfollowup>0</clampfollowup>
        <userauth>0</userauth>
        <vehauthlevel>1</vehauthlevel>
        <proxies>2,1/1,1</proxies>
        <outgoingportrange>25000-29999</outgoingportrange>
        <qospriority>0</qospriority>
      </aclappl>  
Modify your file in order to reflect these changes.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry about the delay, but here's how to enable pictures at destination:
You just need to make two small changes (I hope)

First:

Where you have:
PHP Code:
<pictures>
        <url/> (or any other url)
      </pictures>  
Change it to:
PHP Code:
<pictures>
        <url>https://b2v.bmwgroup.de/com/cdpnbtlive/vehicle/nbt/nbt_pictures/servlet/cab</url>
      </pictures>

Second:

If you have:

PHP Code:
<b_pictures>0</b_pictures>  
Change it to:
PHP Code:
<b_pictures>1</b_pictures>  
This should be enough!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok! So these are the changes required to get weather information on the navigation map:

PHP Code:
<weather> 
<active>1</active> 
<url> 
https://b2v.bmwgroup.de/com/cdplive/cdp/release/vehicle/connnav/servlet/getOnlineWeather 
</url> 
</weather>  
And to get the weather information via bluetooth data:

PHP Code:
<aclappl> 
<appname>weather</appname> 
<appcode>41</appcode> 
<apppriority>3</apppriority> 
<devicecost>2;1</devicecost> 
<datavoicemedia>1</datavoicemedia> 
<dataclass>2;1</dataclass> 
<datatype>1</datatype> 
<switching>0</switching> 
<appbearer>2</appbearer> 
<voicedataparallel>0</voicedataparallel> 
<provmode>1</provmode> 
1 
<roaming>1</roaming> 
<mo>0</mo> 
<mt>0</mt> 
<clampfollowup>0</clampfollowup> 
<userauth>0</userauth> 
<vehauthlevel>1</vehauthlevel> 
<proxies>2,1/1,1</proxies> 
<outgoingportrange>40700-40709</outgoingportrange> 
<qospriority>0</qospriority> 
</aclappl>  
Change your files to reflect the changes in these sections and it should work!
```
And FDL:

HU_NBT->3000 HMI->Funktionen->CONNECTED_DRIVE->aktiv (already aktiv)
HU_NBT->3000 HMI->Funktionen->ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE->aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER = Beide aktiv (both aktiv)
HU_NBT->3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES = nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS = nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > DUN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > PAN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_NBT->DATACOMM SIM>Aktiv
HU_NBT->BLUETOOTH_SAP_SUPPORT--> AKTIV

RESULT: 

Only Internet via phone bluetooth data work!
BMW Online gives me an Internal error popup
NO BMW Live on connectedDrive menu
NO Widgets on tge splitscreen

Any help? advice?

Thx you all


----------



## jalami (Feb 8, 2016)

have you used nbt.prg?


----------



## GuMiMoRo (Mar 22, 2018)

jalami said:


> have you used nbt.prg?


yes!


----------



## jalami (Feb 8, 2016)

I do not give connected. I do not know what I'm doing wrong.
my team is a retrofit,with all active fsc.
I get bmw online through coding with esys but I do not link with mobile data.
I think a solvable emulator all the problems


----------



## GuMiMoRo (Mar 22, 2018)

update...

URL for Widgets is not available!

Does anyone know the correct URL´s ( to eject with tool32 HEX code) for bmw nbt Widgets ?


----------



## GuMiMoRo (Mar 22, 2018)

update...

URL for Widgets is not available!

Does anyone know the correct URL´s ( to eject with tool32 HEX code) for bmw nbt Widgets ?


----------



## GuMiMoRo (Mar 22, 2018)

jalami said:


> I do not give connected. I do not know what I'm doing wrong.
> my team is a retrofit,with all active fsc.
> I get bmw online through coding with esys but I do not link with mobile data.
> I think a solvable emulator all the problems


FA list?


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

GuMiMoRo said:


> update...
> 
> URL for Widgets is not available!
> 
> Does anyone know the correct URL´s ( to eject with tool32 HEX code) for bmw nbt Widgets ?


The online widget url is correct. However, functionality to allow changing the widgets withing the car has been removed. That's why you can see the weather widget on the splitscreen, but cannot change to anything else.


----------



## GuMiMoRo (Mar 22, 2018)

DocNuas said:


> The online widget url is correct. However, functionality to allow changing the widgets withing the car has been removed. That's why you can see the weather widget on the splitscreen, but cannot change to anything else.


How to enable it?


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

GuMiMoRo said:


> How to enable it?


Can't!


----------



## jalami (Feb 8, 2016)

Fa


----------



## GuMiMoRo (Mar 22, 2018)

jalami said:


> Fa


add 614, 615 and check it!


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

One quick look at the post where you shared the xml file revealed that you did not "clean" the xml file. It's full of hex values 0d 0a. This step is not optional. If you still haven't done it, then try cleaning the file first.



The Cable Guy said:


> Any ideas?
> 
> apiJob("NBT","steuern_provisioning_data","3;C:\nbt.xml;2","")
> 
> ...


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Doc all sorted now we***8217;ll quite a while ago. I tried sending you a message about changing the widgets but your msg quota was full


----------



## GuMiMoRo (Mar 22, 2018)

dpas index is "2" right?


----------



## Jon1915 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello,
I have an original nbt from the factory, paid internet.
Weather on map, internet Live, pictures, it all works, only my split screen widget doesn't work.

Please help
Thanks


----------



## beeee83 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi,

I fdl codded and managed to extract the xml, i am now editing it, but it looks like some of the entries that need to be changed are mentioned several times in the xml, is this correct?

for example:



> And Internet:
> Code:
> < bin>
> < active>0< /active>
> ...


can be found 3 times in my original xml, with different values, do i need to change all 3 of them?

I checked the xml validity which seem fine. But im a bit hesitant to send the changed xml back to the car with risk of bricking the nbt

I have a 2013 pre lci F11 and trying to get the connected drive/widgets/internet to talk over my phone instead of the carsim( no bmw contract anymore)

Btw phone already had dataconnection via bluetooth..

Bart

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Edwwrd23 (Nov 5, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Has anyone compared this behavior to a factory iDrive 4.2 NBT, and see if it is actually different? Maybe this is just how it is now in iDrive 4.2?


Good afternoon. I would like to ask for help. Are you still here?


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a video that explains the process in detail. It could be about 80% shorter, but nonetheless it does a good job for those like me who no matter how many times read the instructions were still confused. It's from another forum that cites this thread. Activating BMW Online and Internet with Tool32


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

Is this not working anymore thanks to BMW? Even internet via Bluetooth tethering?

I have a retrofit NBT_HU on my F30 (originally CIC_HU). Managed to do all steps by reading the provisioning settings, cleaning up and editing the hex, converting it into xml format, but cannot write it back. This is what I have: *ERROR_POSTPROCESSING * Could it be because of my *nbt.prg* file is possibly from 2012? My DPIX is 4.


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

tomsz said:


> Is this not working anymore thanks to BMW? Even internet via Bluetooth tethering?
> 
> I have an retrofit NBT_HU on my F30 (originally CIC_HU). Managed to do all steps by reading the provisioning settings, cleaning up and editing the hex, converting it into xml format, but cannot write it back. This is what I have: *ERROR_POSTPROCESSING * Could it be because of my *nbt.prg* file is possibly from 2012? My DPIX is 4.
> 
> ...


I have the same error with nbt hu retrofitted.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

What you have? Mine is a 2012 F30 that was retrofitted with a 2014 NBT_HU. Never had a Combox. Not sure how to check the date of my NBT.prg. Even if BMW stopped the service(s) since the last replies in this thread, Tool32 should still be able to write to the NBT_HU to xml file, just would not work. I used an auto-script to clean up the hex file from "potential errors". That file was posted in the Activating BMW Online and Internet with Tool32 forum and also was demonsratted in the video link on the first page. But I will manually check if it really took out the 0D 0A hex numbers that are considered trash.


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

tomsz said:


> Is this not working anymore thanks to BMW? Even internet via Bluetooth tethering?
> 
> I have a retrofit NBT_HU on my F30 (originally CIC_HU). Managed to do all steps by reading the provisioning settings, cleaning up and editing the hex, converting it into xml format, but cannot write it back. This is what I have: *ERROR_POSTPROCESSING * Could it be because of my *nbt.prg* file is possibly from 2012? My DPIX is 4.
> 
> ...


Managed to get rid of the *ERROR_POSTPROCESSING *wrote the xml with *OKAY*. 
How? : Replaced the *nbt.prog* file in the Tool32 folder taken one from ISTA+ ECU folder. Most likely a newer version was needed. Will check tomorrow, if internet, etc got enabled.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

@tomsz You have PM


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Siki78, I have a 2015 F15 with factory NBT. Can I activate online service through bluetooth tethering using your method?
Thanks


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Bmw online no but rtti and bmw widgets yes. Tested on eu version


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Siki78 said:


> Bmw online no but rtti and bmw widgets yes. Tested on eu version


yeah, I care only about the rtti anyway. Can you help me set it up?


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

For all those interested, I got RTTI working on my 2015 F15 with NBT in USA. I purchased it from navituning, they sent me a .bin file which after uploading to the car, made RTTI working. My phone does NOT show that car is connected via personal hotspot, that blue box on top left corner in iPhones is not there. However, the traffic info is live and working well. Not sure how this is done, but now I know it’s DOABLE.


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

@lillyONzulily did you have to pay for it or was it part of after-sales support?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

lillyONzulily said:


> For all those interested, I got RTTI working on my 2015 F15 with NBT in USA. I purchased it from navituning, they sent me a .bin file which after uploading to the car, made RTTI working. My phone does NOT show that car is connected via personal hotspot, that blue box on top left corner in iPhones is not there. However, the traffic info is live and working well. Not sure how this is done, but now I know it’s DOABLE.


You can pull out provisions file and give other on forum to use it. If you need help let me know


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

tomsz said:


> @lillyONzulily did you have to pay for it or was it part of after-sales support?


I paid 89 euros, $104 for 3 years service


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

@lillyONzulily Ah...they must be using their own servers.


----------



## temerecs (10 mo ago)

Help with the question, rtti works in my car by ATM modul, but I don’t see donor VIN anywhere. Provision also shows my VIN everywhere. Where else can i see. Maybe it was changed through SSH protokol?


----------



## temerecs (10 mo ago)

And how can i change telematic vin without changing basic vin of nbt


----------



## Slumber (8 mo ago)

Hello,
maybe somebody can help.. I lost my provissoiming data by an update. Update service is grayed out...
can somebody help me whith that?


----------



## choak101 (Sep 19, 2019)

DocNuas said:


> While looking in tool32 for prg files that have the provisioning functions I found 2 more. Depending on the cases, you might need one of the following:
> 
> ENAVEVO.prg
> ENTRYNAV.prg
> ...


Hi*DocNuas

Where is the ENAVEVO.prg? I can't find it.*


----------

